# Could use some advice on fishing clear water



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

I can't get the perch to bite. The water is crystal clear and I think that's affecting the bite.

Anyone have any ideas on how to approach these conditions?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I couldn't get them to bite with the clear water either...and don't have any advice to give. The second the water turned, the bite was on. Next year maybe target the fish during low light periods with clear water.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

One little piece of advice that isn't much, but can make a little difference is to pay attention to line color in the winter. Instead of using clear line, which can appear white in low light, try using a dark line. Berkley makes a good dark blue color in their ice line series. Again, this is just a little thing, but it might make a big difference.


----------

